# Animal rights group asks N.J. appellate court to cancel upcoming bear hunt



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

*This is absolutely insane*.. bear hunt is to control the population.. How would they feel if their little kids got attacked by the bears? Do you think that they would still think the bears are cute and cuddly?

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/11/animal_rights_bear_hunt_argume.html












> TRENTON — The state’s bear hunt, as usual, began in court.
> An appellate panel heard arguments today from lawyers for bear advocacy groups as well as the state Department of Environmental Protection and now must decide whether the six-day season will begin Monday.
> 
> There is agreement the bear population in the woods of northwestern New Jersey has been growing over the past decade, but just how many bruins — and whether a hunt is needed to slow their spread into suburbia — are still up for debate.
> ...


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

I like this article.... those Anti's should have this permanently inked on their body..

http://blog.nj.com/njv_editorial_page/2011/11/bear_hunt_needed_in_new_jersey.html



> New Jersey knows bears better than Goldilocks.
> 
> We’ve compiled so many scientific reports on them, we’ve probably had to shake a few out of trees so we could cut down the lumber to make the paper. We’ve had bear policy debates, bear public hearings, bear protests and bear call-in radio segments. We’ve shot bears, run over bears, chased bears, tranquilized bears and tagged bears. Lawyers have argued about bears in front of the state Supreme Court.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

> How would they feel if their little kids got attacked by the bears
> 
> Bears used to be on the endangered list. Now, it seems, we could be on theirs


If the state biologists say there are enough bears to hunt, I'm all for it. Period.

Just my opinion, but playing on what I believe are unrealistic fears to rationalize bear hunting is not going to work, and could backfire badly... 
Anti-hunting interests will point out the lack of danger from other wildlife they don't want you to hunt, then what do you say?

Nobody has been killed by a bear in New Jersey, ever, that I can find. At least 66 people were killed by lightning in NJ in the last fifty years. Those are pretty good odds. There are enough bears in NJ to hunt, that should be reason enough. Hyperbole won't help the case for hunting them, imo.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

New Jersey..
second only to the insane left wing California.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

threetoe said:


> New Jersey..
> second only to the insane left wing California.


AMEN brother, I'll never go back to either of those states...good luck in SoCal.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Funny how the media never publicizes how many animals PETA puts to death every year.
Wonder if any of those folks would protest for the protection of human life?...hmm.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

PETA is an organization that takes public funding to legally waste animal life. It just gives everyone a false impression that they saves lives with legal public propaganda. They would never show their dirty side.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Now what happened to the protesters? 




> Police, media outnumber protesters as N.J. bear hunt starts
> 
> ==> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/12/police_media_outnumber_protest.html


There's one protester carried a sign that says, "Mother nature is crying."
My response to that guy: Shut up, go to h*ll and get a life. Mind your own business... whip out your Wii and play your virtual game..!



> FRANKLIN — Police and media members outnumber protesters as this year's bear hunt gets under way.
> Four protesters are gathered at a weigh station in Franklin. Police instructed them to cross the street as hunters began to check in with bears that have been shot.
> There are about a dozen police officers on hand, some from Franklin and others from the New Jersey State Park Police.
> One protester carried a sign that says, "Mother nature is crying."
> ...


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

peta numbers

Scroll down a bit.


----------



## unclebear (Nov 30, 2011)

I can understand some people wanting to protect some animals but the fact that they really think that they can stop basically life, man have hunted and killed animals since we could wield a club not to mention where the only predator that some of these animals have. If it weren't for us hunters then they would get out of control and we would have even bigger problems. Honestly most of those people are just living in a warm fuzzy little dream world and can't see the reason past the fluffy pink clouds. If people like that ever where in charge we would all be screwed...


----------



## Up in the tree (Nov 17, 2010)

PETA really has turned into a JOKE and people see that now they cry about every damn thing


----------

